# General > Hobbies >  Tattooing equipment for sale . All british made

## rockettroy05

For sale     1- mickey bee   liner & shader  when i got this it was £350.    1- cobra power unit- nice clean current plus works all day if needed- 1year old  when i got this was £400 .   Loads of intenze inks . Loads of grips .. Loads of tips..  1 stool/ seat ..  1 aluminium lockable case..   2 cd roms with 100000000 of designs.. 1 wheelie case..plus loads more other things ., 
      all british made  excellant tattooing kit << 
                                                                          tell- 07554583497 or 07863928719   thanks  :d

----------


## rockettroy05

hi there caithness.org can yous now take this down as this tattooing set up is now gone ,. thank you 
 ::

----------

